# One Week at Any US Resort



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Running out of ideas for our yearly trip, what would you pick? Likely early February, has to be US as one person has the good ol Canadian ban for a DUI. Riding/Snow peak preference, apres ski doesn't matter at all. Not looking to go bounce around 5 resorts either, this is a get a cabin by a resort and spend an entire week riding there. What's your dream/where is your favorite? These are some of what we've done but if the list includes your recommendation that's fine, sometimes you just need people to tell you "you're not gonna find anything better, stop looking"

Bachelor
Baker 
Big Sky
Whitefish
Jackson Hole (Only one terrible icy day, just crazy spendy accommodations, but would try again)
Grand Targhee
Schweitzer
Winter Park

Bonus points for why, money is minimal factor.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Bachelor- lodging primarily in bend, 45ish minute drive to the mt
Baker- lodging is a pain, you'll need a vacation rental in glacier, or will have a long drive (based on traffic) from bellingham
Big Sky- i like it, others think it's too rocky
Whitefish- great mountain, lodging and transport around can be tricky. 
Jackson Hole (Only one terrible icy day, just crazy spendy accommodations, but would try again)- I've had great trips there 
Grand Targhee- This one is definitely on my list, mountain looks great and significantly less crowded than j-hole
Schweitzer-?
Winter Park- I think there are better options unless you want to ride the train, or are staying in denver


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Bachelor- lodging primarily in bend, 45ish minute drive to the mt
> Baker- lodging is a pain, you'll need a vacation rental in glacier, or will have a long drive (based on traffic) from bellingham
> Big Sky- i like it, others think it's too rocky
> Whitefish- great mountain, lodging and transport around can be tricky.
> ...


Thanks, those are some of the resorts we've already done our yearly trip to though  Was just mentioning them to say I already had knowledge of those. Also as for lodging/transport we always rent a full cabin/house, it's usually pretty easy to find one of those within 20 minutes of most any of the resorts. This is more "what mountain anywhere in the country would you choose for 5 days on snow, regardless of anything else."

Also since you haven't apparently heard of Schweitzer, do yourself a favor if you're ever in the area, one of the best true hidden gems in the country.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I misread the part where you'd already been to these. In that case you've pretty much identified the best options in the CUSA. The only ones I can think to add are Pow Mt. in Utah and Wolf Creek CO. I'm familiar with the name Schweitzer, just haven't been there. Idaho tends to be pretty low on our list when we talk about places to go.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bseracka said:


> I misread the part where you'd already been to these. In that case you've pretty much identified the best options in the CUSA. The only ones I can think to add are Pow Mt. in Utah and Wolf Creek CO. I'm familiar with the name Schweitzer, just haven't been there. Idaho tends to be pretty low on our list when we talk about places to go.


Discovered Schweitzer by accident, stopped there on our way driving out to Whitewater in Canada one year, gone back numerous times now. It's a must visit at some point.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Mammoth for 3 days, June for 2. Or June for 3 if it's fresh.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Would Alaska be something you might consider? Never been, but seems to review fairly well. However, early Feb might be too damn cold.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> Running out of ideas for our yearly trip, what would you pick? Likely early February, has to be US as one person has the good ol Canadian ban for a DUI. Riding/Snow peak preference, apres ski doesn't matter at all. Not looking to go bounce around 5 resorts either, this is a get a cabin by a resort and spend an entire week riding there. What's your dream/where is your favorite? These are some of what we've done but if the list includes your recommendation that's fine, sometimes you just need people to tell you "you're not gonna find anything better, stop looking"
> 
> Bachelor
> Baker
> ...


If you went to Whitefish, there are some fun mom and pop spots not too far away, too.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

I do a similar trip each year. . . I would add the following. . . 


Telluride
Aspen
Mammoth <— haven’t been here yet, but it’s on the list


----------



## Bartonbrett (11 mo ago)

Powder Mountain in Utah. No frills, affordable lodging, never crowded, and good snow.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

If PowMow is on the list, OP can also hit up Snowbasin. . . 



Bartonbrett said:


> Powder Mountain in Utah. No frills, affordable lodging, never crowded, and good snow.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks all. Mammoth was/is a consideration. As for multiple mountains, I don't like getting a taste of a resort. I like to get in there, learn the entire place, find all the side spots. Going to western resorts and riding one or two days is enough to learn lift layout and never really experience the real offerings they have, feels like watching a movie trailer and saying I saw the movie.

I guess in reality to simplify my question I should have just asked "whats everybody's favorite mountain to ride when you only take terrain and snow in to consideration and nothing else."


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> I guess in reality to simplify my question I should have just asked "whats everybody's favorite mountain to ride when you only take terrain and snow in to consideration and nothing else."


Copper Mountain, Loveland and A-Basin. Vail is a blast too, but it's too "Epic."


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the Jackson/Targhee combo. If only Alta was open to snowboards, staying on mountain at Alta/Snowbird would prob be a killer combo too (if spendy) but as is blah. Feel Big Sky can be too rocky in early Feb. Mammoth amazing and easy access via Village Gondola but snow the last few years has not been good. This year I think they got 2 inches in Jan+Feb, as bad as non-CO has been it's been worse. But for the mountain itself and area would def vote Mammoth if they have even ok snow.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> Thanks all. Mammoth was/is a consideration. As for multiple mountains, I don't like getting a taste of a resort. I like to get in there, learn the entire place, find all the side spots. *Going to western resorts and riding one or two days is enough to learn lift layout and never really experience the real offerings they have, feels like watching a movie trailer and saying I saw the movie*.
> 
> I guess in reality to simplify my question I should have just asked "whats everybody's favorite mountain to ride when you only take terrain and snow in to consideration and nothing else."


I'm planning a 5-6 day trip to UT and was debating going to 2-3 places. Thanks for giving me something to think about. I'll likely try to keep it to 2 at most or something.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jimi7 said:


> Copper Mountain, Loveland and A-Basin. Vail is a blast too, but it's too "Epic."


Really? Loveland and A-Basin have the best snow/terrain of any resort for you? I've never been but that's not a comment I hear very often or ever so that's interesting to hear.




ridethecliche said:


> I'm planning a 5-6 day trip to UT and was debating going to 2-3 places. Thanks for giving me something to think about. I'll likely try to keep it to 2 at most or something.


Every trip to a resort the best day is almost always the last day or two when you've really found the spots that are the most fun. Too many people get obsesses with the idea that riding more resorts is better and never get to see what makes each resort special or unique. Baker is the best example, people love to praise Baker but the vast majority of people who have been there and claim it's epicness haven't even experienced the real parts of what makes it special. I've spent about 4 weeks there and I'd still love a tour guide for that place.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Really? Loveland and A-Basin have the best snow/terrain of any resort for you? I've never been but that's not a comment I hear very often or ever so that's interesting to hear.


I responded to the wrong thread. There was another one about late season riding. Late season, Loveland and A-Basin are a little higher, so less slushy, more open terrain, etc. In February, Loveland and A-Basin won't be as crowded and offer something off the beaten path. However, Loveland and A-Basin can be pretty cold and windy because they sit at the top of the continental divide. 

What I do like about A-Basin is it doesn't seem to attract newbies and tourist (it's pretty steep with limited beginner terrain), so less stupid people to deal with. OTOH, A-Basin does attract a lot of partiers, so that can be good or bad depending on what you're up for. 

I don't care for Winter Park too much. Copper is my favorite of the big name mountains.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jimi7 said:


> I responded to the wrong thread. There was another one about late season riding. Late season, Loveland and A-Basin are a little higher, so less slushy, more open terrain, etc. In February, Loveland and A-Basin won't be as crowded and offer something off the beaten path. However, Loveland and A-Basin can be pretty cold and windy because they sit at the top of the continental divide.
> 
> What I do like about A-Basin is it doesn't seem to attract newbies and tourist (it's pretty steep with limited beginner terrain), so less stupid people to deal with. OTOH, A-Basin does attract a lot of partiers, so that can be good or bad depending on what you're up for.
> 
> I don't care for Winter Park too much. Copper is my favorite of the big name mountains.


Ahh I was gonna say. But for these trips we always have cars, always rent an entire house/cabin, and always ride during non holiday weekdays. So partiers, crowds, accessibility are all non factors for us. I just want "Chair 6 at Baker is my favorite terrain in the country" or "If I could have private access to Lone Peak I'd ride there over anywhere else"


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Ahh I was gonna say. But for these trips we always have cars, always rent an entire house/cabin, and always ride during non holiday weekdays. So partiers, crowds, accessibility are all non factors for us. I just want "Chair 6 at Baker is my favorite terrain in the country" or "If I could have private access to Lone Peak I'd ride there over anywhere else"


During the week, Breckenridge Peak 9 is awesome sauce for carving. Super wide open runs and great grooming (at least when I used to go there). That's Ryan Knapton's home mountain. I think they have too many slow zones and fun police there, so I haven't been back in years. Trees are subpar IMHO. 

Copper doesn't have anything like Breck for hitting 60+ mph and carving like a mofo, but Copper has a greater variety of terrain. Superbee, American Eagle and American Flyer should be fun on a weekday. They're base lifts, but once the crowds disperse, there are good runs on those lifts. Take American Flyer over to Sierra and hit Copper Bowl. The snow is usually good one side or the other of Copper Bowl or both. Usually you can find decent snow back there. Lots of good tree runs at Copper. I like the Rendezvous lift; it's just greens, but how often do you find greens with barely any people on them? 

Loveland: I like Ptarmigan lift and drop into Bennets Bowl. Bennets Bowl can be wind blown and icy, but when there is powder in there it's fun. You want to head over to lift 8, I've had some of my best powder days there. Take Chet's Run down a little, but not too far. Then head to the skier's left; In Then Mood and Hook 'em Horns often have powder. Tickler's Gulch to the right will also often have powder. Loveland is a windy mountain, so it seems like there is always powder somewhere, you just have to figure out where the wind blew it to. If you look at the Trail Map, notice the Ridge Cat at the top. If they run the Cat (which was free before they shut down due to Covid), there is tons of fresh terrain up there, especially if you're willing to do a little hiking. Avoid the runs under lift 2: it can get crowded there and a lot of beginners.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

In Colorado I’m a whore for Crested Butte, if you want to ride some gnarly shit they’ll let you murder yourself. Alternatively I really like the San Juan’s, they just get nuked with snow with Wolf Creek being a snow magnet and super low key and shit tons of natural terrain.

Went to telluride this year, awesome mountain but it takes some serious coin to be there for a week unless you are willing to drive in on the daily.

If I’m planning a epic Colorado trip I’d hit Wolf Creek for the majority and then plan to drive one day to do a guided tour of Silverton. (Maybe a Heli drop as well, best value in Colorado)


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Jimi7 said:


> ...
> 
> Copper doesn't have anything like Breck for hitting 60+ mph and carving like a mofo, but Copper has a greater variety of terrain. ...


Fastest I've ever gone was at the bottom of Andy's Encore in that wide area just above Superbee, faster than 60+ by a good amount (based on GPS), but I know what you mean.
I ride Epic for now and concur Breck has some great wide open stuff for this.

The Rendezvous area is/was frustrating to me because it could be so good if it was about 5-10 degrees steeper.

RE Loveland, that area is such a mixed bag for me. I like/love some of the terrain, but the whole middle drainage is a waste. There is also a lot of traversing to get over to the stuff I like better. It's like every ski area though, in that so much depends on the snow (and the wind, in Loveland's case) conditions


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

deagol said:


> Fastest I've ever gone was at the bottom of Andy's Encore in that wide area just above Superbee, faster than 60+ by a good amount (based on GPS), but I know what you mean.
> I ride Epic for now and concur Breck has some great wide open stuff for this.
> 
> The Rendezvous area is/was frustrating to me because it could be so good if it was about 5-10 degrees steeper.
> ...


If you like lift 8, then it is a bit of a traverse, but usually so worth it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Why not a home base that is equal distance to a bunch of resorts? I wouldn't consider that bouncing around. North or South Tahoe, Summit County CO, or Cottonwood Canyon UT would be a great place to be for a week of riding.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Why not a home base that is equal distance to a bunch of resorts? I wouldn't consider that bouncing around. North or South Tahoe, Summit County CO, or Cottonwood Canyon UT would be a great place to be for a week of riding.


Because as addressed, you can't learn a western resort in a day or even two. So many people try to just get days in at as many resorts as possible but you're never getting to really experience what the resort has to offer. Your ride 2 days at these place and leave there's whole areas of the mountain you never got to even see and miss out on the best riding at every place you go. I've spent weeks at Baker and still not gotten all I want to out of it. Just seems like a waste to me.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

lab49232 said:


> Because as addressed, you can't learn a western resort in a day or even two. So many people try to just get days in at as many resorts as possible but you're never getting to really experience what the resort has to offer. Your ride 2 days at these place and leave there's whole areas of the mountain you never got to even see and miss out on the best riding at every place you go. I've spent weeks at Baker and still not gotten all I want to out of it. Just seems like a waste to me.


Ah, missed the additional explanation below the original post. Logic checks out. I do the same thing, albeit spread out in multiple 2-3 day trips since I'm rarely able to stay stationary for an entire week. List of places you've already done this at is pretty solid. Already saw these suggested, but I like the recs for PowMow, Crested Butte, Mammoth.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Ah, missed the additional explanation below the original post. Logic checks out. I do the same thing, albeit spread out in multiple 2-3 day trips since I'm rarely able to stay stationary for an entire week. List of places you've already done this at is pretty solid. Already saw these suggested, but I like the recs for PowMow, Crested Butte, Mammoth.


That makes like 3 people who have brought up PowMt. I know nothing about it which is odd. What's the deal with Powder Mountain, amazing terrain, consistent snow, steeps, very curious about a well recommended mountain I don't know!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

i've been to powmow..............meh...............


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Because as addressed, you can't learn a western resort in a day or even two. So many people try to just get days in at as many resorts as possible but you're never getting to really experience what the resort has to offer. Your ride 2 days at these place and leave there's whole areas of the mountain you never got to even see and miss out on the best riding at every place you go. I've spent weeks at Baker and still not gotten all I want to out of it. Just seems like a waste to me.


I’ve spent 20 seasons and haven’t gotten all I want out of it. And then there’s the bc.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I’ve spent 20 seasons and haven’t gotten all I want out of it. And then there’s the bc.


I always laugh when people go ride Baker for a day or two, don't even have Avy gear and claim it's the best resort they've ever been to. You rode the most boring parts of a resort that aren't even middle tier of a good resort because base Baker, groomers, and side trees is only ok.

But then I'll see areas I go "well that's unrideable for anyone" and the next day there will be a set of fresh tracks right through it that I assumed was absolute death and go holy hell that person is really experiencing this mountain.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> But then I'll see areas I go "well that's unrideable for anyone" and the next day there will be a set of fresh tracks right through it that I assumed was absolute death and go holy hell that person is really experiencing this mountain.


That happens to me all the time. A few years ago I saw Folks about 70 feet up On the canyon wall wtf… watched for a bit next time through did it but very little room for error


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> That happens to me all the time. A few years ago I saw Folks about 70 feet up On the canyon wall wtf… watched for a bit next time through did it but very little room for error


This is what I love about crested butte, mountain is 100% about getting into gnarly shit


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

butte > powmow


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I honestly wonder what west coast folks would think of jay over a good week!


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I honestly wonder what west coast folks would think of jay over a good week!



It’s the best option on the east coast but vert leaves something to be desired


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> I honestly wonder what west coast folks would think of jay over a good week!


I grew up riding out east. Worked at resorts out there. I moved west for a reason  There's plenty of decent riding in the NE, not even just Jay. Night riding is everywhere in the midwest/east. And let me tell ya, the small resorts in the midwest know how to groom so much better than many western resorts.

But above tree-line skiing, expansive rocky peaks as far as the eye can see, far more reliable snow, you can't really compare anything including Jay to some areas of the west. That being said the crowding of resorts out here has gotten me missing the days of just lapping 800-1000 foot vertical at one of the 5 resorts you can choose to drive to all in an hour (NY has the most ski resorts of any state followed by MI) instead of making the 2 hour traffic laden trek to ride the same hill every week with 3 times the amount of people that were there 5 years ago..


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ve ridden 5 of the mtns on your list and my choice would be Targhee. Of course a killer board trip is based 95% on conditions and when we road tripped to Targhee, Jackson, Whitefish and Schweitzer, we had fresh deep snow for the entire 2 week.

Not sure what the hotel scene was there because we drove a 42’ motorhome, but it was a good time and they have cat serve from the lodge.

Ive been to Schweitzer a couple times which we enjoyed but found the terrain to be more on the mellow side, especially compared to our home mtn of Baker. My first trip to Schweitzer was for a competition they were holding, on Saturday night there was a party at a cabin just down the road from the lodge, as we were walking up to the cabin I noticed the two cabins next to it were up for sale, one was $23k and the other $25k not a misprint it was when northern Idaho was pretty desolate. To this day I regret not purchasing one of them, couldn’t imagine it’s value today.

As others have mentioned Jackson is SICK but very expensive, Whitefish was killer with hotels and bars on the hill and Baker can be the sickest place in the world especially the side/backcountry but it can also suck ass, there are plenty of cabin rentals in Glacier but you’ll have about a 30 minute drive to the lodge. If you’re thinking Baker bring your Avi gear that way if the conditions are incredible you’ll be able to do the 20-30 minute hike out on Shuksan Arm for Heli quality turns and access back to chair 8, just make sure you hook up with a local.

Good luck, my only suggestion is pick a place with good restaurants, bars, or just things to do because if you hit a dry stretch it could get real boring.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Powdertrax said:


> I’ve ridden 5 of the mtns on your list and my choice would be Targhee. Of course a killer board trip is based 95% on conditions and when we road tripped to Targhee, Jackson, Whitefish and Schweitzer, we had fresh deep snow for the entire 2 week.
> 
> Not sure what the hotel scene was there because we drove a 42’ motorhome, but it was a good time and they have cat serve from the lodge.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but the list was all resorts I've been to and am familiar with. Was wondering if anybody had a different resort they think is their all time favorite riding specifically. We rent a whole house, bring tons of games and beer, it's a good time.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I stand by silverton and wolf creek


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> I grew up riding out east. Worked at resorts out there. I moved west for a reason  There's plenty of decent riding in the NE, not even just Jay. Night riding is everywhere in the midwest/east. And let me tell ya, the small resorts in the midwest know how to groom so much better than many western resorts.
> 
> But above tree-line skiing, expansive rocky peaks as far as the eye can see, far more reliable snow, you can't really compare anything including Jay to some areas of the west. That being said the crowding of resorts out here has gotten me missing the days of just lapping 800-1000 foot vertical at one of the 5 resorts you can choose to drive to all in an hour (NY has the most ski resorts of any state followed by MI) instead of making the 2 hour traffic laden trek to ride the same hill every week with 3 times the amount of people that were there 5 years ago..


Tree skiing out west sure is nice practice for jay though 😁😁😁

But yeah, I feel that. I'd love to move out west but I'd happily settle for living in New England with access to a local mountain with night skiing within an hours drive.


----------

